# Filter im Winter!!!



## Badener (5. Okt. 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich komme gerade von einem Vortrag der Fr. Dr. Lechleiter (Sie hat sich auf Fische, speziell den Koi spezialisiert ) und wollte euch Ihre Empfehlung in Sachen " Filter im Winter laufen lassen " mitteilen.

Ihre Empfehlung lautet *nein, Filter aus!* Wenn nicht mehr gefüttert wird!
*Warum nicht?*
- Filterbakterien arbeiten nicht mehr.
- wenn der Filter nicht gedämmt ist kühlt er den Teich zu schnell aus.
- wenn eine Strömung im Teich ist kommen die Fische nicht zur Ruhe.

*Ihre Empfehlung:*
- Wenn die Fische keine Nahrung mehr zu sich nehmen, Filter aus. 
- Teich abdecken um eine Auskühlung zu vermindern und den Fischen mehr Ruhe zu ermöglichen ( z.B. Styrodur, schwarze PE-Bälle, 2-3 Lagen Luftpolsterfolie ) Achtung: ein Gasaustausch muss stattfinden. 
- Luftsprudler in Teich einbringen, wenn möglich Luft von einem warmen Raum ansaugen sonst kann der Teich auch zu schnell auskühlen. Besser ist ein Oxydator ( versorgt das Wasser mit 100% Sauerstoff ).

*Fütterung:*
Solange die Fische Nahrung aufnehmen sollten sie auch gefüttert werden.
Unter 15° Wassertemperatur Weizenkeimfutter 1x am Tag füttern.
Von 4°-10° alle 2-3 Tage Weizenkeimfutter vermischt mit Lebertran füttern
alternativ kann auch gut gekochter __ Reis mit gefüttert werden.

Lebertran:
Lebertran (veraltet Fabriktran) ist ein Öl, das aus der Leber von Kabeljau/Dorsch, heimischen Haiarten und Schellfisch gepresst oder durch Erwärmen gewonnen wird.
Er besteht aus leicht verdaulichem Fett, enthält Omega-3-Fettsäuren, Jod, Phosphor, Vitamin E, und besonders hohe Mengen Vitamin A und D. Er wird als Stärkungsmittel besonders bei Kinderkrankheiten und Unterernährung sowie zur Verhütung von Rachitis (Englische Krankheit) benutzt.
*Quelle:*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lebertran

Füttern aber bitte nur wenn die Fische auch fressen, und alles in Maßen ( die Verdauung fährt herunter ).

Ich werde es diesen Winter mal so versuchen. Schon wegen der Energiekosten.


----------



## Badener (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hatte noch was vergessen. 

Laut Frau Dr. Lechleiter sind regelmäßige Teilwasserwechsel ( ca. 1/3 vom Teichinhalt ) die beste Versicherung gegen Krankheiten.  
Teilwasserwechsel bedeutet nicht verdunstetes Wasser auffüllen, sondern Wasser ablassen und dann auffüllen. 
Die Wasserwechsel können sogar täglich vorgenommen werden. Schadet nix.


----------



## Uli (5. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

hallo micha,
du bringst mich jetzt mit deiner frau dr.leckleiter ein wenig durcheinander.sprach sie von allen gartenteichen,oder nur von einer bestimmten größe?lasse meine filter seit drei jahren durchlaufen und habe null probs.kannst du sie mal anrufen das sie mir grünes licht gibt,das ich meinen filter im winter weiter laufen lassen kann.waere nett,ich möchte ja wegen den vielen fischen nichts verkehrt machen.danke.
gruß uli


----------



## Badener (6. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hallo Uli,
wie schon geschrieben ist es die Meinung von Frau Lechleiter und die gilt Ihrer Meinung nach für alle Teiche.
Ich denke es sollte jeder für sich entscheiden welchen Weg er nun für den besseren hält. Für mich sind die Gründe einleuchdend auch wegen der Stromersparnis. Natürlich killst Du damit alle Filterbakterien und musst im Frühjahr wieder bei null anfangen. Ob dies für einen Teich mit einem hohen Fischbesatzt gut ist mag ich nicht zu beurteilen.
Ich für meinen Teil probiere es aus, da ich keine so hohe Besatzdichte habe ( 6 Koi a 30cm und 5 Orfen a 20cm bei 20cm³ Teichinhalt ). Außerdem habe ich in meinem Teich ca. 5 Tonnen Substrat verbaut in dem sich auch genügend Bakterien tummeln. Also denke ich ich werde im Frühjahr keine Probleme mit meinem Wasser bekommen.

Wenn Du noch keine Verluste im Winter hattest und Du mit Deinen Stromkosten leben kannst dann lass es wie es ist.
Es macht meiner Meinnung nach keinen Sinn in ein funktionierendes Systhem einzugreifen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (8. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

hi micha 

ein echt schöner beitrag von dir. 

nur:


> Warum nicht?
> - Filterbakterien arbeiten nicht mehr.
> - wenn der Filter nicht gedämmt ist kühlt er den Teich zu schnell aus.
> - wenn eine Strömung im Teich ist kommen die Fische nicht zur Ruhe.



das sehe ich ein wenig anders.

wegen der strömung, das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 

die pumpen laufen im winter gedrosselt und wälzen das wasser nur ganz wenig um. die fische haben dadurch einen besseren o² austausch und besseres wasser zur verfügung. steht das wasser, liegen sie in ihrem eigenem...

die filterbakterien arbeiten zwar nicht mehr, aber werden schneller aktiviert
wenn die temperaturen nach oben steigen.
gerade dieses problem haben wir ja im frühjahr.
bei niedrigen temperaturen einen filter neu zu starten, dauert ewig.
einen durchgelaufenen filter passt sich an und ist deshalb klar im vorteil.

diese aussage ist deshalb von ihr nicht korrekt und ich teile sie auch nicht.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Ich denke auch, das kann man so pauschal nicht stehen lassen.
Man sollte sich schon auch mehr die Gegend anschauen, wo der Teich ist. 
Hier in NRW gab es die letzten Winter nur recht wenige Frosttage. 
Hat Frau Dr. Lechleiter denn gesagt ab was für Temperaturen für Sie Winter ist ? 

Wolf


----------



## jochen (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hi,

ich schließe mich Wolfs Meinung an.

Jeder sollte nach seiner Klimalage oder besser Teichlage selbst gehen, und man sollte nicht pauschalisieren.

Bei Teichen mit gepumpter Version, sind die Filter meißt nicht frostsicher,
im Winter 2005/06 hatten wir über mehrere Tage 20° Minus,
ich weiß nicht ob da meine Filter nicht eingefrohren wären.
Ich stelle jedenfalls meine Filteranlage ab.
Der Besatz ist dem Volumen angepasst, gerade im Winter finde ich das sehr wichtig, zumindest bei Teichen die nicht gerade in sonnenverwöhnten Gegenden wie bei uns liegen.

Wenn ich jedoch Besitzer eines Koiteiches in einer Weinbaugegend etc. wäre, würde ich den Filter durchlaufen lassen.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

wenns hier in NRW mal spontan 2 oder 3° Minus werden sollte, kann es dann Probleme bei einer gepumpten Version geben und muss ich dann wie vom Affen gebissen meinen Filter ausschalten damit nix passiert ? Oder verhindert die Wasserbewegung ein Zufrieren bei ein niedrigen Minus Temp ?


----------



## goldfisch (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hallo Ralf,

Ich gehe mal davon aus, das Frau Lechleiter geht von Karpfen, __ Goldfisch und Co aus.

Hier an der Saale hellen Strande halte ich meinen Teich bewusst durch Oberflächenströmung eisfrei. Die Pumpe steht ca. 30 cm tief. Der Filter ist mit Noppenfolien eingepackt. Macropodus opercularis  benötigen auch eine eisfreie Oberfläche und Labyrinther, Notropis sowie Centrarchidae fressen auch im Winter Wasserflöhe. 

Das lässt sich natürlich nicht auf subalpines Klima übertragen,dürfte aber bei Dir auch bei Dir funktionieren.

Als Reserve ( 5 Tage in diesem Winter ?) gibt es bei mir  noch einen Aquarienheizer im Filterauslauf. Im absoluten Notfall (gabs noch nie) würde ich auf Zulauf von Brunnenwasser umschalten.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## Badener (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hallo Jürgen,
Hallo Wolf,

ich war heute bei meinem Koihändler und der sagte folgendes.

Er war in den letzten 2 Jahren sicherlich an 50 Koiteichen mit Problemen ( Fischkrankheiten, schlechte Wasserwerte etc. ). Bei allen diesen Teichen wurde der Filter über Winter abgestellt  

Jürgen





> die filterbakterien arbeiten zwar nicht mehr, aber werden schneller aktiviert
> wenn die temperaturen nach oben steigen.
> gerade dieses problem haben wir ja im frühjahr.
> bei niedrigen temperaturen einen filter neu zu starten, dauert ewig.
> einen durchgelaufenen filter passt sich an und ist deshalb klar im vorteil.


Mein Koihändler meinte, es geht Wochen wenn nicht sogar Monate bis der Filter richtig eingelaufen ist.
Da hat er nicht unrecht. Hier lag auch mein größtes Bedenken.

Nach dem Gespräch mit meinem Koispezialisten werde ich den Filter nicht ausschalten. Ist mir einfach zu riskant. Zumal ich am Oberrhein wohne und unsere Winter eh ziemlich lauh sind.


----------



## Thomas3619 (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hallo Jürgen,

Pumpen drosseln ist ja i.O.. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hast Du doch eine Rohrpumpe. Ich habe eine Linn-Pumpe. Mein Kenntnisstand ist der, dass die nicht so einfach zu drosseln gehen. Zugschieber weiter zu würde ja auch nciht die Stromkosten verringern.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Thomas, 

da kann man doch einfach ne zweite kleine "Winterpumpe" nehmen.
Kost nicht so viel, und wenn die kaputtfrieren sollte ist der Verlust nicht so dramatisch wie bei der teuren. Strom spart man dann wirklich. 

Theorie und Praxis liegen eben doch offensichtlich auseinander. 

Aber Obacht ! Auch in NRW und Niedersachsen kann es mal sehr kalt werden ! Darauf sollte man im Zweifel schnell reagieren. Ich erinnere mich da an Regionen mit tagelangen Stromausfällen im Winter 05/06. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## hansemann (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hallo Micha,

2 mal danke an dich.

Erstens hast du einen recht schönen Bericht hier eingestellt 

zweitens setzt du dich auch kritisch damit auseinander (du machst es ja jetzt doch anders und lässt den Filter durchlaufen)  

Nun habe ich noch eine Idee, dafür werden ich aber euere Hilfe brauchen: Bei mir geht Filter durchlaufen nicht, da ich über Bodenfilter und Bachlauf das Wasser viel zu stark auskühlen würde. Bypass wäre auch zu umständlich.
Also überlege ich mir, einen WINTERFILTER möglichst einfach neben den Teich zu stellen. Wie sollte der sein? Ich hätte da folgende Überlegung:

- ein kleiner "Beadfilter" mit ökonomischer Pumpe für einen Einsatz von z.B. November bis März direkt neben dem Teich (wenig Reibungsverluste, kein 6 Wegeventil, keine selbstansaugende Pumpe). Oder:

-ein fertiger Druckfilter aus dem Baumarkt?


- ein Filtermaterial, dass sich schnell auch bei geringeren Aussentemperaturen besiedelt (Beads gehen da nicht, die brauchen lange, bis sie biologisch wirken, aber dann klappt es gut). Helix 14 wäre o.k?
-einfache Anwendung, kaum Arbeit damit (im Winter will ich nicht im Freien arbeiten:shock )
-Günstige Anschaffung
-Frostsicherheit des Filters
-etc., etc.....

Wie ist euere Meinung? Gibt es sowas?

Viele Grüsse
Hans

P.S. Warum wird eigentlich Helix, Kaldness etc. nicht in Aquarienfilter eingesetzt??? Dort gilt immer noch das sündhaft teuere Siporax als die Wunderwaffe (die nur am Anfang wirkt, sich aber sehr schnell zusetzt, wie ich gelesen habe). Na, ja, jetzt wo Jürgen-V in die Aquaristik einsteigt, werden auch dort "die Karten neu gemischt"


----------



## firehunter (10. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Wenn man einen zusätzlichen Filter nur für den Winter in Betrieb hat und den eigentlichen abschaltet / abbaut, dann sind die Bakterien in dem Haupt-Filter doch hin. Das ist doch ein Grund warum man den Filter durchlaufen lässt.



			
				Wuzzel schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Obacht ! Auch in NRW und Niedersachsen kann es mal sehr kalt werden ! Darauf sollte man im Zweifel schnell reagieren. Ich erinnere mich da an Regionen mit tagelangen Stromausfällen im Winter 05/06.



Ja daran kann ich mich gut erinnern. Im Ortskern hatten wir nach gut 2 Tagen wieder Strom über große Notstromaggregate die an den Trafostationen angeschlossen wurden. Da ist einiges an Diesel durchgegangen. In den Außenbereichen gab es bis zu 1 Woche nur Strom über kleine Aggregate, z.B. für Bauernhöfe für Melkmaschinen etc..
Die Hauptleitung zur Stadt haben sie provisorisch nach 4,5 Tagen umgangen und wirklich repariert, neue Masten etc., wurde das nach ca. 1 Jahr.
Man macht sich vorher keine Gedanken über sowas. Die Heizung geht nicht, bei -3°C Außentemperatur hatte man in einem ca. 20 Jahre alten Haus nach 2 Tagen nur noch etwa 5°C, elektrisch betätigte Rolladen die vorher herabgelassen wurden können nicht heraufgefahren werden -> alles dunkel und mit Kochen ist das auch sehr schwierig. Da konnte man sich mit Fondue-Kocher o.ä. wenigstens noch mal einen warmen Tee etc. machen.
Insgesamt ging es noch, aber man merkt gut wie abhängig man ist.

Bilderstrecke: http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/fotostrecke-11652.html

Z.B.:
http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,548021,00.jpg http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,548004,00.jpg http://www.spiegel.de/img/0,1020,547655,00.jpg

http://www.thw-amberg.de/content/view/135/2/

_EDIT by Annett: Images in Links umgewandelt - die gehören sicher nicht Dir.....  Und wir wollen keinen Ärger mit dem Besitzer/Webspace-Inhaber._


----------



## Platin (12. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hallo!

Was haltet Ihr davon den Filter im Winter abzustellen, aber das Filtermaterial (bei mir Helix) in einem Sack im Teich zu versenken? 
Wäre doch vielleicht ein Kompromiss?


----------



## Heike43 (13. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hallo
super Beitrag--find ich wirklich gut. Wir nehmen unseren Filter im Winter auch immer heraus, sowie den Springbrunnen und die Bachlaufpumpe. Unser Schlammsauger kommt auch einige Male zum Einsatz, da die Blätter von Nachbars Bäumen nicht so gut sind. Bislang waren die Winter ja noch nicht soo hart, aber die Sache mit dem Styropor werd ich auch machen. Nur mit den Pflanzen im flachen Bachlauf weiß ich nicht so recht, wie und was? Da sie sich ja schon in der Kokosmatte verrankt haben, bekommt man sie nicht raus. Und was macht man mit den Minischwimmpflanzen?? Wäre dir sehr dankbar für nen Rat.
Vielen Dank
Heike


----------



## lambojaeger (24. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hallo Micha,

also ich habe an meinem Teich (ca. 70 - 80 kbm) die Filteranlage + UVC im Winter, das heißt, etwa 14 Tage nachdem die Fische nicht mehr fressen, komplett abgestellt. Im Frühjahr, wenn die Temperaturen langsam wieder steigen, so Anfang März fahre ich das Ganze wieder an. Zur Umwälzung, Sauerstoffzufuhr und eventuellen Reinigung dient mir ein 15 m langer Bachlauf mit mehreren Staustufen zum Absetzen des wenigen Mulms. Ohne reinigenden Bach, würde ich persönlich die Filteranlage nicht abschalten. Mit dieser Vorgehensweise leben meine Kois, Orfen, Gründler udgl. schon seit acht Jahren , ohne daß es ihnen wissentlich geschadet hätte.

Gruss Thomas


----------



## Reinhold (31. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*



			
				hansemann schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Warum wird eigentlich Helix, Kaldness etc. nicht in Aquarienfilter eingesetzt??? Dort gilt immer noch das sündhaft teuere Siporax als die Wunderwaffe (die nur am Anfang wirkt, sich aber sehr schnell zusetzt, wie ich gelesen habe). Na, ja, jetzt wo Jürgen-V in die Aquaristik einsteigt, werden auch dort "die Karten neu gemischt"




Hallo Micha, 
und alle anderen, lese ab und zu hier mal mit, Heute mein erster Beitrab

läuft bei mir schon 3 Jahre mit Helix 
http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/323/aquariumrckwand1xv2.jpg


ganz rechts ist die Pumpenkammer, dann vier Kammern mit Helix , die sechste Kammer ist leer.

bei meinen 50000lt Teich lasse ich die Filteranlage auch im Winter laufen!!!

PS: die Flüsse werden im Winter doch auch nicht still gelegt!!!!

Gruß Reinhold

_EDIT by Annett: Bild in Link umgewandelt - >600kB sind etwas derb viel für eine Direktverlinkung._


----------



## Dodi (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hallo zusammen!

In diesem Zusammenhang mal folgende Frage:

Im Winterbetrieb wird immer von gedrosselter Pumpenleistung gesprochen - macht ja auch Sinn, nicht nur im ökonomischen Sinn.

Wieviel Liter Umwälzung sollte denn im Winter stattfinden, damit die Bakterien im Filter am Leben erhalten werden?

Ich stelle mir nämlich die Frage, was mehr schaden könnte: die Abkühlung des Teiches durch den Betrieb des Filters im Winter oder das Abstellen des Filters und dem damit vorhandenen Verlust der darin befindlichen Bakterien.


----------



## Vera44 (24. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hallo!
Ich habe meine Filteranlage am Freitag abgebaut. Das mache ich schon seit Jahren so. Mein Teich ist zwar nicht so groß, aber auch bei der kleinen Teichwanne die ich vorher hatte, 650 Liter und nur 60 cm tief, haben die Fische, wenn auch "nur" Goldfische so den Winter überlebt. In Weiher oder Seen läuft ja auch keine Filteranlage und die Fische überleben darin. Im Frühjahr habe ich denn das Teichlein gesäubert und den Filter wieder angeschlossen. Verluste gab es keine. Ich denke auch daß es vielleicht schlimmer ist durch die Pumpe die Wassertemperatur kälter zu machen. Aber...... Mit dem neuen Teich und den Koi´s...... ist das der erste Winter.


----------



## tattoo_hh (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

bei mir läuft der filter immer noch... zwar nur noch mit der "kleinen" pumpe 30cm unter wasseroberfläche.. aber der teich ist abgedeckt und das wasser wärmer als die aussenthemperatur...  falls es zu kalt wird ( und ich angst haben muss das das sieb zufriert) kann ich die pumpe ja abstellen und lasse die belüfterpumpe im filter einfach weiterlaufen... dann bleibt das wasser im filter ja so "frisch" wie im teich....


----------



## Reinhold (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel Liter Umwälzung sollte denn im Winter stattfinden, damit die Bakterien im Filter am Leben erhalten werden?
> 
> Ich stelle mir nämlich die Frage, was mehr schaden könnte: die Abkühlung des Teiches durch den Betrieb des Filters im Winter oder das Abstellen des Filters und dem damit vorhandenen Verlust der darin befindlichen Bakterien.



Hallo Dodi,

meinen Teich Pumpe ich im Winter 1 mal in 2 Stdunden um. 

der filter sollte natürlich auch Isoliert sein, dann kühle ich den Teich damit auch nicht ab, bei mir ist alles im Boden versenkt und Isoliert.







ich lasse den teich aber trotzdem auf 6 grad fallen, dann wird mit Brunnenwasser (12grad) dagegen gesteuert.

Die Bakis dürften bei diesen Temperaturen (6grad) ziehmlich hinüber sein, aber ich finde es drotzdem besser den Filter durchlaufen zu lassen und damit eine umwelzung des Teich´s zu haben.

Gruß Reinhold


----------



## Dodi (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hallo zusammen!

Danke an Vera, Carsten und Reinhold für Eure Ausführungen.

Wer hat noch etwas beizusteuern?


----------



## digital (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hallo zusammen,
ein sehr guter Beitrag. Die Frage Filter an oder aus war auch immer eine Frage bei mir. Dieses Jahr werde ich meine Pumpe und Filter zum ersten mal laufen lassen.

Ist bei mir ein Experiment um zu sehen, wie schnell die Bakterien im Frühjahr das Wasser aufbereiten. Nach m.E. macht das den Fischen im Winter nicht besonders viel wenn die Pumpe läuft.

Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Redlisch (25. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hallo,
letzes Jahr hatte ich den Filter Anfang November ausser Betrieb genommen.

Dieses Jahr lief er bis vor 2 Tagen durch. 
Ich musste leider feststellen das der Teich , obwohl die Pumpe vielleicht noch mit 30% lief, extrem auskühlt.

Die Temperaturschichtungen, welche ich letztes Jahr gut messen konnte, waren nicht mehr vorhanden. Die Temperatur auf -2m ist der bei -5cm mit geringer verzögerung gefolgt. 
Seit die Pumpe aus ist, ist es unten wesentlich stabiler (kaum noch Schwankungen, im Gegensatz zur Oberfläche) und es wird auch wieder etwas wärmer, trotz Aussentemperaturen um die 2 bis -6 °C.

Ich werde den Filter übermorgen wieder anwerfen, da es da wärmer werden soll. Im Moment habe ich nur einen Luftstein im Filter, der Teich hat eine Eisschicht (ausser unter dem Eisfeihalter), im Filter ist nichts gefroren.

Ich denke mal, im nachhinein, war es keine so gute Idee den Filter durchlaufen zu lassen. Da ich die __ Störe alle 3 Tage füttere wollte ich den Filter weiterbetreiben.

Um die Bakterien mache ich mir keine grossen Sorgen, ich werde einfach im Frühjahr etwas Schlamm aus meinen Aquariumpumpen in den Filter packen, dieses hat beim ersten mal auch super geklappt.

Jetzt muss ich mir etwas überlegen wie ich das Futter bei gefrorener Teichoberfläche rein bekomme, ob da eine Styrodurplatte reicht ?

Axel


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hi Axel,

nur kurze Antwort..

Im Prinzip sehe ich das auch so wie Du. Dodi und ich wollten nur mal wissen, wie andere darüber denken und welche Erfahrungen....

Mit dem füttern der Störe und dem Loch im Teich... da reicht doch ein guter Sprudelstein... jedenfalls bei uns. Da wo der ist, ist immer eine Stelle im Eis offen. Evtl. eine stärkere Luftpumpe nehmen ??


----------



## tattoo_hh (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

und einen vorteil hat der durchlaufende filter auch bei mir: 10% mehr wasser mehr.


----------



## Redlisch (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hi Jo,


			
				Jo-Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Axel,
> 
> nur kurze Antwort..
> 
> ...



Die Stelle unter/um den Eisfreihalter ist Eisfrei, nur ist dieser 1m vom Steg entfernt, da komme ich nicht ran zum fütter. Die Störe sind zudem auch eine andere Stelle zum füttern gewöhnt, daher dachte ich einfach eine Styrodurplatte aufs Wasser zu legen, befürchte aber das die einfrieren wird.


Dort auch noch einen Ausströmer unter zu machen halte ich nicht für Sinnvoll, dann entsteht wieder zuviel Wasserbewegung welche das Wasser zuviel auskühlt.

Axel


----------



## Vespabesitzer (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> daher dachte ich einfach eine Styrodurplatte aufs Wasser zu legen, befürchte aber das die einfrieren wird.



Hey Axel,.. ich hatte bei meinem (kleinem altem) Teich auch noch eher die Gefahr vom Zufrieren, trotz Styropor Schwimmring mit Deckel.

Ich habe dann durch das Entlüftungsloch in der Mitte einen 200Watt Eisfreihalter-Stab eingeführt und je nach Tempertur eingeschaltet (einschalten lassen).
Muss ja nicht ewig laufen.

Da bewegt sich auch nichts im Wasser, hat auch bis  -11°C gut funktioniert. (klar die Strom-Stadtwerke haben  sich auch gefreut   )

mfG. Micha


----------



## Redlisch (26. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hallo Micha,

der Eisfreihalter mit dem Ausströmer funktioniert ganz gut, er war nie zugefroren, nur sitzt er im 50cm Bereich und ich komme nicht ran.

Durch die Stufen bedingt müsste ich die __ Störe mit min 1m Abstand vom Rand füttern, ich glaube nicht das sie noch soweit hochkommen bei den Temperaturen. Sonst war das kein Problem, wo es warm war kamen sie bis an den Rand im Flachwasser und frassen mir aus der Hand.

Allerdings lasse ich lieber mit der 200W Heizung, bei meinen ganzen Rechnern und 3 WW-Aquarien bin ich sowieso VIP Kunde bei unserem Stromlieferanten 
Ich glaube so 9,5t KW/h habe ich dieses Jahr gezogen, daher ist wohl auch der Weg der Zuleitung zu unserem Haus immer Schnee- und Eisfrei :smoki 

Axel


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hallo alle

ich habe da auch noch eine Frage.. 
Ist es nicht so, daß  die Eisschicht auf einem Teich  die Wassertemperatur in der Tiefe auch konstant hält?

Ich lasse übrigens den Filter durchlaufen. Habe alle Leitungen in der Erde und mit grauem Schaumstoffröhrling und Noppenfolie ummantelt und den PF mit ..wie heißt es noch 
 << damit halt isoliert.
das Wasser läuft dann via Biotop und Bachlauf mit geringer Strömung in den Teich.
Ich habe  noch keine Erfahrung mit diesem System und sehe gespannt frostigen Zeiten entgegen.

Gruß Ulla


----------



## Redlisch (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Hallo Ulla,


			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle
> 
> ich habe da auch noch eine Frage..
> Ist es nicht so, daß  die Eisschicht auf einem Teich  die Wassertemperatur in der Tiefe auch konstant hält?



Es scheint zumindest isolierend zu wirken, habe ich die Erfahrung anhand der Messwerte gemacht. Allerdings wieder nur wenn keine Strömung im Teich ist.
Das Wasser bleibt kurz unter der Eisschicht auch relativ Konstant. Wenn keine Eisschicht auf dem Wasser ist, folgt die Temperatur bei -5 bis 10cm schnell der Lufttemperatur.




			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lasse übrigens den Filter durchlaufen. Habe alle Leitungen in der Erde und mit grauem Schaumstoffröhrling und Noppenfolie ummantelt und den PF mit ..wie heißt es noch
> ...damit halt isoliert.



Glas- oder Steinwolle ? Hier wird sich aber gut das Wasser halten können, dann friert die Wolle durch und die Isolierung ist dahin ...
Diese wird eigentlich nur im Innenbereich verwendet.



			
				sister_in_act schrieb:
			
		

> das Wasser läuft dann via Biotop und Bachlauf mit geringer Strömung in den Teich.
> Ich habe  noch keine Erfahrung mit diesem System und sehe gespannt frostigen Zeiten entgegen.
> 
> Gruß Ulla


Und hier scheint das Problem zu liegen, mein Filterteich ist nur 65 cm Tief, da hier das Wasser aus dem Teich und dann über die Pumpe muss, kühlt hier das Wasser wohl extrem aus ...

Axel


----------



## sister_in_act (27. Nov. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*



> Glas- oder Steinwolle ? Hier wird sich aber gut das Wasser halten können, dann friert die Wolle durch und die Isolierung ist dahin ...
> Diese wird eigentlich nur im Innenbereich verwendet.



ähm* Redlisch

das Bild ist gemacht als wir die Iso  drumgemacht haben.
Der Filter ist komplett rundum mit Holz zu und  der Deckel schließt dicht ab.
Guckst du hier: 
( nächstes  Jahr wird  die Rohrleitung noch mit Holz verkleidet. Der Siebfilter ist übrigens auch  isoliert und wird im nächsten Jahr in den PF integriert)




> Und hier scheint das Problem zu liegen, mein Filterteich ist nur 65 cm Tief, da hier das Wasser aus dem Teich und dann über die Pumpe muss, kühlt hier das Wasser wohl extrem aus ...



Das wirds sein..
Hab bei mir  etwa 1,20 m Tiefe  dort, wo das Wasser  ins Biotop geht. dann zum Teich hin eine Stufe mit Kies und Pflanzen, wo sich das Wasser beruhigt und um eine kleine Kurve in den  kleinen Bachlauf geht.
    

War letzten Winter alles komplett zu  als es richtig kalt war, bis auf  2 Stellen im Biotop und dort am Teich, wo die Luftsprudler lagen.

Kannst du deinen Filterteich nicht für den Winter überbauen? 
Hast du ein Bild?...weil ich ja garnicht neugierig bin 

Gruß ulla


----------



## kobel (1. Dez. 2008)

*AW: Filter im Winter!!!*

Ich habe vor einen Patronenfilter (Regentonne 500 Liter) einzugraben. Besteht da Einfriergefahr wenn er im Winter nicht betrieben wird, aber voll Wasser steht?

Groß Konrad


----------

